# hifisoundconnection store trolls



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't now which category to post this in but I would like to maybe get some people to clean up ebay search ( I know its asking too much lol) but maybe if theres a small chance you want to make a small difference and make ebay searches a little bit cleaner so you and others don't have to waste time going through 1000s of unrelated searches that would be great.

theres enough people here if even half or one third of us start reporting ebay ads and emailing or calling customer support to report or complain about a store that is spamming ebay searches like the above mentioned hifisoundconnection store I guarantee ebay has to notice at some point if enough people complain
and yes when a lot of people have a common goal it usually works. 
pioneer's great idea about front usb got them thinking quick when people started complaining and stopped buying their stereos they released new one with front and rear usb right away.

so 5 minutes out of every time you spend 2-3 hours on ebay browsing is not much at all to report or email or call ebay to report a spammer store would make a difference


hifisoundconnection is the one of many who keep posting their crap in every audio category for used and new
so when I look for any brand car used speakers for example. Mercedes speakers. it shows about a 1000 of hifisoundconnection listings with same package just renamed to cover every car model.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what was that? what is it exactly you complaining about?


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

stores spamming search results...
if you don't want to do anything then just move on.

I guess people are too docile to do anything so they just ignore their problems
I know I'm not the only one who is tired of browsing through pages and pages of unrelated garbage.
but most people just like sheep simply don't care to do anything about it


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

acura speakers | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

fuzzysig said:


> acura speakers | eBay


 I see, it makes more sense now. 
It`s not stores, it`s ebay itself trying to offer more products, seller select vehicle compatible with product they selling, that`s all. 
I doubt there is anything can be done about it.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

if enough people complain ebay will stop this crap

its only few stores doing it most of the stores don't spam this hard

I see maybe 3-4 big ebay stores spamming like this


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

add those stores to your ignore list and let them know.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

would that block the search results as well?


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

theres no ignore list


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what to say about this... I honestly don't see a problem here.

The only time HiFiSoundConnection came up, was when I typed a search for Acura Speakers.

They never came up as a vendor, when I searched the following:

Honda speakers
Toyota speakers
BMW speakers
Audi speakers
Mercedes speakers

After these 5, I lost interest and stopped searching... I guess I just don't see the issue here.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

all I'm asking is 5 minutes to troll ebay enough to make some changes. with less than half of members from this forum trolling ebay I bet ebay will notice and make some fkn changes rather quickly


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

set highest price first and scroll down a bit
you will see their ads in every single category in used and new

they shouldn't be in used category or any of those 

audi speakers | eBay


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

If you go into advanced search and then scroll down to "sellers", you can exclude specific sellers.

I could have swore there was an ignore list too. Maybe not.... but could have swore there was.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see any problem at all. That doesn't look like spam to me. Those are each listings for unique packages offered by the seller tailored to specific vehicles make model and model year. Most include speaker adapter rings and OEM style wiring adapters for the door speakers. They're not just throwing one product up and relisting it a million times. Each listing is a discrete and unique product package. Sure, it's a little annoying, but there's nothing inherently wrong with what they're doing. 

If you don't like it, you have a million other places you can shop from with basically the same pricing. eBay sux a fat one anyway, and has for a long time. You're not going to win this battle, because you're not in the right. Suck it up and live with it, or shop somewhere else.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

its listed in used categories and pretty much every category related to car stereo
I see them when I search for indash speakers amps 
even when I search for used oem stereos they are there. 
its a spam but I guess they are paying ebay to get away with it


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Some people just paranoid, they paying ebay in form of fees imposed on every seller.

I don`t see a problem there but what do I know I only sell/buy on ebay since 1997.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Some of us have better things to do with our time than to "troll ebay" over some meaningless annoyance on some random person's behalf.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> Some of us have better things to do with our time than to "troll ebay" over some meaningless annoyance on some random person's behalf.


no ****!:laugh:


----------



## pinky (Jan 27, 2016)

What?
You really do need to get out more

Here is a picture of my house rabbit 'Hattie' just so anyone else who reads this thread does not have a total wasted visit


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

eBay works kind of like google searches. If something must be an exact match wrap it in double quotes. If you want something to not come up put a minus sign in front of it.

Like this:

alpine speaker "sxe" -6925s

Let me explain:
This means that you want to see anything that says alpine or speaker an must have "sxe" with the exception of something that has "6925s". 

There are more tools but you can look them up.

Happy searching!


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i am tired of the way people drive,will all of you email jerry brown for me and tell him to please make the police enforce the traffick laws so they will quit cutting me off,that would be great,thank you.insert sarcasm in my post


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

I've bought from HifiSoundConnection multiple times over the last few years, always with great results. HTH


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> eBay works kind of like google searches. If something must be an exact match wrap it in double quotes. If you want something to not come up put a minus sign in front of it.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Holy ****. Over a decade on ebay and never knew this. Feel like an idiot.
This right here just changed the way I use ebay. Damn. Add a freaking - sign. So simple. Can't believe I didn't know.

Thanks, man.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

pinky said:


> What?
> 
> You really do need to get out more
> 
> ...



That is funny as hell!! Man I bet op's friends hate to see him a coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> eBay works kind of like google searches. If something must be an exact match wrap it in double quotes. If you want something to not come up put a minus sign in front of it.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...




All this time and I never knew this.....THANKS


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess its easier for you all to waste your time avoiding ebay spam than just report them for short period of time and not have to worry about it again...
I give up on society... pray that I don't become a dictator lol. if I do I will not start a war but hire the best trolls on the planet and create special troll force to fight back people who take advantage of the laws and try to bend them to their advantage.
I will unleash the troll force so hard that they will join local church and never try to take advantage of any rules again

and troll people who are so docile they don't want to move their finger to help others even when it wouldn't cost them a thing until they snap and do something stupid  like corrode all contacts on ebay server network cables


----------

